# Electric blue / baby blue string and fletchings



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

well my sister wants me to put a bow together for her. She wants a blackout bow with a baby blue string and fletchings and whatever else I can get in baby blue. I really like the BCY electric blue color. 

So if you have any pictures of electric blue / baby blue strings and fletchings and whatever else on a bow post them up I'd like to get some ideas.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

also put what color it is. I know bcy has electric blue and other companies have different names


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Electric blue and Royal blue with a flo yellow pinstripe. 


Hutch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

We have quite a few samples in our gallery..
The Electric blue is becoming a hit!
http://www.60xcustomstrings.com/gallery/


----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I really like the electric blue with electric blue serving. Not a big fan of twists. Any pics of that on a bow.


----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

well I see that blazer makes baby blue fletchings. anybody know of a bowstring color that matches that?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

well I talked to a string maker today and he said that the boning satin blue matches the electric blue almost perfectly


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

looks good... elec blue is sweet...


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Purka said:


>


Sure like that one Purka!!!



Hutch


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

electric blue/white pin/flo. orange. I call it the AT&T. lol


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

Royal/Electric Blue with yellow pinstripe
Electric/Flo. green with black pinstripe


----------

